# I'm SO lame



## AlexiKatty (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey world,
Today it just doesn't feel any better. I don't know why this depression is getting so bad.
I'm on a high dose for my SA but it's not helping my depression at all. And I'm starting to get even more paranoid than usual.
I feel like I did when I was a kid in that I am soooooo (i admit) desperate for a friend. I have two (both a long way away), but they don't understand.
I just want to vanish.
Please help =(


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Alexi, sorry to hear about your problem. It could be side effects from your meds!! How long have you been on them?? And, I know what you mean when it cones to needing friends...


----------



## AlexiKatty (Aug 9, 2011)

this dosage about 6 months, but have tried 3 since 2004. i don't know what's going on. lol. so over it all really.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

I've taken some anxiety meds in the past that gave me massive mood swings. It was really bad.


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's hard to find someone that understands our anxiety issues. Most people just are uneducated about anxiety orders and don't know what to say or do. My favorite advice is " you just need to get over it!" Wow! I wish it was that easy!!

Again, it sounds like side effects from the meds on top of just being lonely!!


----------



## AlexiKatty (Aug 9, 2011)

i sure hope so. i'll talk to my psych soon. wish i could have her as a friend lol.


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, imagine that but being analyzed all the time may not be good. Do you keep a journal??


----------



## AlexiKatty (Aug 9, 2011)

sure do. have for 7 years. not that i write anything interesting in it. do you?


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, but I haven't wrote anything for awhile but when I did write often it really seemed to help. It's a good way to vent, keep record on what makes you anxious, what helps; if anything!! And etc.

I really need to write in it daily even if it's one thought!!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling down. :squeeze I definitely have days when I wish I could vanish too, so I understand how you feel. Hang in there.


----------



## mrsnorris22 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've always felt like people didn't quite understand me. Throughout middle school and high school, people would always ask me why I was so quiet, and I never knew how to answer because I was so afraid of making myself look stupid. In 5th grade, a boy in my grade that I liked actually thought I was a mute, lol. 

I feel like I've had social anxiety for most of my life, except that it intensified in middle school and high school.


----------

